# Youuuu Whoooo...... Hunters?



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

I am an avid Deer Hunter. I hunt in Louisiana where I am originally from every year. Opening day is the last Saturday in October. *ONLY 123 Days left! Woo Hoo!*

Are any of you fellow LJ's hunters and if so, what kind? (Excluding the 2 legged dear).


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

nj and ny whitetail..WHOO HOOOOO


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

You won't believe the buck I am looking at this year. I will send you a photo of him. He is a once in a lifetime buck. Can't wait.


----------



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

If there is a season for it here in Texas I will try to hunt it. Also go to Iowa for deer and Kansas for pheasant. Hunt a lease in Del Rio and Camp Wood. I also hunt the Sam Houston National forest. And I also am always hunting for the next great fishing hole.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I hunt white tail deer Cherokee style.
I'm a stalker, not a tree stand sniper.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Okie Whitetails , Bow season opens OCT 01, My Sixteen yr old Daughter arrowed her first Doe last year!!!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Come November 15th, I hunt whitetails here in the Upper Peninsula. If we dont get snowed out, hunting the December muzzleloading season with a KY longrifle is a real treat. You'd need much warmer clothes hunting U.P. here.

In past years I've hunted Elk in Colorado, but i'm not doing that very often anymore.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Bowhunter…well, mostly bow camper, but, you know. Elk and deer have the best time leading me for a hike around thru the brush. Season opens late August, sometimes on my wifes birthday; she's gotten used to it. I love hunting!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

When i lived in South Africa i used to take Americans out game hunting everyday for kudo, impala,pig,eland,mainly plains game but been on 2 big 5 shouts for elephant and bufulo you boys do have a thing for big guns with nitro LOL….......


----------



## DrewM (Mar 10, 2010)

Waterfowl on the eastern shores of the Chesapeake Bay in Maryland. Don't have the patience for deer hunting haha.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Count me in! I took my grandson hunting last fall. Our church's Outdoor Ministry sponsored a dove hunt at a local farm. He didn't hunt as he is only 6; his 4 year old brother gets to go this year. The older boy and I went turkey hunting this spring. Didn't get one but we spotted a hen on the way to our area. We watched her join another hen in a field. We watched them for about 15 minutes before they wandered off into the woods. He got to see her tracks along a ditch. Deer hunting this fall with possibly both of them. Ned to start scouting.
I want them to see the natural world and how it works, not according to Disney. I am retired and want to spend as much time with them as possible; going to be a chore as I have 5 grandchildren, four under 6 years old.
hobomonk, you set high standards for your hunt! My complements and respect!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Mulies in NM and CA. Also black tail in the lower Sierra. Do the Dove Sept 1, turkey spring and fall Elk in Idaho. Yeah, I got it bad… Rifle, pistol and bow, heck I'd use a rock if there was game and a season for it! ;0)


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Whitetail in the Mountians of Northen Vermont. getting harder around my camp, swamp donkeys (moose) are taking over, they hold a lottery for moose and only couple hundred are awarded each year throuout the state.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't hunt myself, but my cousin's husband taught two of her kids (brother & sister) when in their early teens to hunt wild boar in the Big Island of Hawaii's mountains. On one hunt he killed a sow only to find there were young ones around and ended up killing them too as their tusks are quite lethal. The kids each hauled a 70lb. pig on their backs down the mountainside. Muddy, bloody and tired the threesome trekked home and MOM was livid seeing her "babies" in such a state. BUT, they did eat well that season. AND, the girl grew up to be an excellent sharp shooter and hunter, out scoring competition during trials on a survival test as a national park ranger.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Mulies and White Tail…..both Bow and Rifle. Starts in September.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I am an avid bow hunter and pretty much hunt from October 1st to Thanksgiving. We have gotten some dandy P & Y white tail deer over the past few years. If you ever want to get your heart pumping before hunting season, I would be happy to send you some pictures

God Bless
tom


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Here in MO, bow season starts Sept. 15th…....I kinda have the excied jitters about it, I just can't wait. I turn 30 today, and have been hunting deer since I was 11…..still get excited about this time every year.


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

I spend alot of time in the tree stand with my bow….Nebraska Whitetails baby!!!! We have some ok mule deer hunting….but I am *obsessed *with fooling big whitetails.

I do some rifle and muzzleloader hunting as well…but the challenge of bow hunting is my thing. I also love to take my wife and other new hunters in the field.

I have also hunted elk in 4 different western states and also collect safari grade winchesters model 70 big bores (memorable recoil) for that dream hunt to the dark continent..someday

A Lumberjocks Deer camp and/or trade-a-hunt?

Trev
"Use Enough Gun" Robert Ruark


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

how does it work in the states? can anybody go out and kill anytyhing he likes?
there is so little natural space in belgium that hunting is verry regulated, you need to pass an exam. and then theres hardly any hunting to it, most of the animals they shoot are domestic animals released to be shot down, or wild animals they feed throughout the year so they stay in their zone, and then shoot them down when season opens…


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

I enjoy Bow hunting White tail deer in Ohio the most. Nothing like being in the woods out of site and viewing all that nature has to offer.

Riffle hunting in WV is the only place I get to shoot my 30 06. I go during the week of Thanksgiving with some co workers.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Greedo:

No. We don't have indiscriminate hunting in the U.S. Here in Michigan's Upper Peninsula, we have an area of 17,000 sq. miles with only 315,000 population. There are several million acres of National and State forests - public land that everyone can enjoy.

Michigan, and most other states have "hunter safety" courses that one must take before being able to get a hunting license. Our hunting seasons here in the U.P. start in September and run thru mid December. Not all game species are available in that wide time frame however.

We have a mixture of small game, like grouse and rabbits, Waterfoul, turkey, and whitetail deer. There is a small and slowly growing population of moose, but they are protected from hunting. We are also getting to have a serious problem with wolves, but so far they are protected, much to the dismay of most of the people here.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Huntin Camp.

I start getting ready sometimes a month before. 
I'm never more happy than when I hit the door.
I wish I lived at the huntin camp!
I wish I could, but I know I can't.
From setting up to tearin down,
A bad attitude is never to be found.
You listen to the stories and let you buddies bend your ear,
And sit around the fire while drinking an ice cold beer.
I don't want cell phone, T.V.'s or worries around.
All of those things can sometimes get me down.
I come out here to get away from it all.
To shoot some deer, drink some beer and generally have a ball.
I sit around the campfire and look up at the stars,
The cooler sittin next to me is always my favorite bar.
I drink and I fart and no one seems to bitch,
The general rule here is "I'm gonna scratch it if it itched".
We eat from a cornucopia of culinary cuisine. 
Chilli and deer sausage, you guys know what I mean.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Mmmmm venison back strap rubbed with my special blend and slow smoked over pecan / mesquite…

I am a meat hunter, you won't find any dead animal heads around my place… I was raised to believe unless it is going on the plate, don't shoot it.

I hunt Deer, Waterfowl, Turkeys, and wild pigs. I don't honestly like wild pig, but there is a hunter donation program / pantry that I donate them to.

I have hunted rabbit, and squirrel before. Not doing those again… Nasty.

I love my shop and time in the shop, but I prefer rolling out of my cot on a nice cold morning, making coffee on the Coleman stove, then hiking out and climbing up into the deer blind before the deer are awake. Even if I don't get a single buck, I got what I went for…


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, the countdown continues,...! *Only 86 more days before opening day and I CAN'T WAIT!!! *I look forward to this all year and this year is no different! *COME ON OCTOBER 30TH!!!!*


----------



## davch00 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bow season opens Sept. 15 here in missouri.


----------



## FordMike (Nov 23, 2008)

Sept 18th is opening of Blacktail season in Trinity County Ca, and November 15 is Idaho Whitetail, I'm so daydreaming.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

White-tail Archery (Bow & Crossbow w/permit) starts Sept. 4 in Kentucky.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

ENJOY YOURSEVES. Don't forget the horns .. they can be a good material for hornworks like bladehandles… When your come back … you can start hornjocks.. LOL.


----------

